# What do you think of this 10 week old nubian doeling?



## MapleKnoll (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks for your opinions


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I think she's gorgeous!! She reminds me a lot of my lamancha doeling. Legs look nice and straight, topline looks good, lots of room for an udder, looks like she's going to turn out really nice!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She lacks depth and brisket, her neck is too thick, her shoulders could be smoother, and her rump is steep but I think in all she's a gorgeous little doe. She has beautiful topline, legs, pasterns and face. She has good appearance and blending throughout, and is overall well put together.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I think for ten weeks she has good depth and brisket, but I'm no expert for sure!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oops, forgot to mention she should get much deeper as she matures. The brisket will probably also get better, but it most likely won't be a great brisket if it started like what she's got now.


----------



## MapleKnoll (Nov 4, 2014)

this is her dam as a yearling. do you see any improvement over her?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I see smoother blending in the kid over her dam. I think that looks AWESOME!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I'll come back and critique & compare when I have more time  Both are beautiful!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

The kid's topline is much better. The dam has a weak chine and a slightly roached back. She also could use more depth, but it's not that bad for a yearling.


----------



## MapleKnoll (Nov 4, 2014)

thank you. she's my princess(her opinion not mine lol) in reality she is just a spoiled brat


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

She's really pretty!
Topline and rump look really nice for a Nubian.
Could use more depth, but that should come with age


----------



## camooweal (Jun 27, 2015)

My highly unqualified opinion is that she lacks the Roman nose which along with long, floppy ears, is what makes/defines the Nubian breed. I'm not a judge or stud breeder and just have a handful of Nubians but I do insist on what goats I have, have that Roman nose and floppy ears! 
camooweal


----------

